# New Kid on The Block ( yak Manufacturer) out west



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Now im not sure where to put this as i dont plug things but this guy is nice and its a mum and dad operation so here goes.

Well during my drive back from an appointment along old geelong rd hoppers i drove past a flame coloured kayak out the front of a newly painted warehouse. 
Soo i decided to trun around and have a perv as i recognised it as a type of kayak id had in the past ( ive only had two).
He calls himself The Yak Factory and the yaks are called Aqua Yak

Look no further Westies, we have a kayak manufacturer in our midst , yes Hoppers Crossing. 
Yes he cooks his own yaks 
Now i can't really say what the molds are i can say that they are from a very well known brand here in Aus (up nth) and the land of the long white cloud.
They have only just started out but the quality is amazing and the prices are even better.
Obviously i cant say a price cos that would be wrong but. The big fishing yak i saw was cheaper than anything of that type ive ever seen, even the kingfisher .PFD's, dry bags, leashes, rod holders, and what will be very much like PA sail for alot cheaper with all the real fitting hardware.

He seemed really keen to have a look at the local yak fishing scene. The reason im excited about this is because we have not had a manufacturer in our midst ever over this way, ha , now we have. and he is interested in the fishing scene, can only do good for our sport

yes i have the address etc but pm me if you want that, it wouldnt be right to put it all out, ive tried to curb the plug as it is.

Im in no way involved in this business 8)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

does Viking tempo sound familiar?? ;-)


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

gra. the molds are fully backed by viking from what he was saying and he gets most his advice from the owner of viking too Im not sure we will see a "new" design of his own unless the place takes off as a mold costs around 100k to develope. The larger one looks to be an older model as it doesn't have the cut out for the rudder. 
I didn't see the espri shape there but the tandem and the smaller yaks are there.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Good stuff peter, good to see another player down this way & Anthony, if youre out there reading, jump on board & say hi  


eric said:


> Get pics and do a review.


x2


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, i had to pop in to supercheap for more kayak accessories :lol: and went past and grabbed a few piccies.

below is the small one , pacer type, some actually do have pacer on them as thats what he was sent with the molds till he got his own decals up. They do have the name of the yak at the rear but small. Looks like it's snapper on this. You can see the sail he is going to sell also on the floor.









The big yak, you can see the hatch shape up front, he molded hatches last night and will do a retrofit if needed on some.









tandems









I forgot to ask about if he sold deck loops, screws etc.


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

They sell on Ebay too.
http://shop.ebay.com.au/aquayaks361/m.h ... 4340.l2562


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

3.8mtrs but weighs 28kg's! Now that's a heavy yak. He must make them very thick! My Espri is only 22kg from memory and it is 3.7mtrs.

Any idea what the little section at the front of the foot well is for? They certainly are a nice looking yak. 8 scupper holes seems a bit excessive.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah good point , i have no idea what the little well is, almost pointless having it there. Not like you can reach it  
Its the identical size and weight of the Viking tempo.

It will be interesting to see how much the ebay one goes for


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

WayneD said:


> Any idea what the little section at the front of the foot well is for?


It would probably be a good spot to hold the trolley wheels after launching (the type that use scupper holes)...


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Good point , if you flipped it on the way in no need to get it back over then :lol: Wheel it in upside down


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Big fish sold for $810 on eBay. A great price when it includes a seat and paddle!!!


----------



## WattaReelDrag (Apr 19, 2009)

Shame they wont ship.
I would deffinately be interested at the prices they have been goign for...


----------

